# My new does



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is a Dove Doe and i believe a blue doe both of which i got today


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

awww :love1 i love dove's, both very cute


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

nawww, i want a bluey


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

My bf even liked the dove. (he didnt complain about getting new mice for once :roll: lol


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They are precious! Where did you get them?


----------

